# Question about posting policy



## demetri (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, I have a question about your posting policy that I couldn't totally resolve based on your terms of service. Here it is:

A friend and I recently started a food-oriented website, and we're trying to get some feedback from "real world people"; we're trying to get the most genuine feedback possible, and that's why we're interested in food forum communities.

The question is, would it be ok for us to post a request for feedback in one of the forums on Discuss Cooking? In case it matters, our site is not commercial (we don't even serve advertisements, much less sell anything).

As I run a website myself, I'm totally aware of the problem of fighting spam, and also with abusive posters linking to advertisements and other commercial sites. I don't want to abuse Discuss Cooking, or its users, but I would really appreciate some feedback from anyone interested in offering it.

So, in a nutshell, would it be ok to post a request for feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you for asking, demetri.  I think the best answer I can offer is that you pose your question in the form of a Personal Message (PM) to one of our Site Administrators.  They will be able to give you a more comprehensive answer.

Please direct your query to either Alix, GB or kitchenelf.  They will be more able to answer.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2007)

Bienvenue, demetri.  You could also post a link to your website in your signature line.


----------

